# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  cardio better b4 training legs? or after?

## aussie_bodybuilda

would it be better to do cardio before training legs or after? im talking about on seperate days / seperate workouts aswell.

----------


## gthom47

personally i dont like doing cardio on a day i lift legs, just too much strain for me. i will run the day after though because it is a great way to help with soreness, atleast for me.

----------


## redz

I find I don`t have 100% if I do cardio before legs, alternatively I can`t usually do cardio after hammering my legs.

----------


## aussie_bodybuilda

yeh im not talking about together in 1 workout i meant on seperate days . or even seperate times of the day.

----------


## MR-FQ320

In that case do cardio ED except legs day

----------


## gthom47

if im doing a cut i will do what rossapplecart said and do cardio 6 days a week, that one day off is the day i lift legs. if im bulking i only do cardio 2-3 days a week with 4 days lifting and never run on the same day i lift

----------


## M302_Imola

cardio before any weight training session is a waste (from a fatloss perspective). The only reason I would do cardio pre workout would be to warmup the CNS. Cardio for fat loss is best performed when glycogen levels are super low or depleted...you need glycogen (energy) when lifting weights so why would anyone do cardio pre workout other than to warm up? I watch idiots in the gym constantly do an hour of cardio and then try to go lift weights...it's sad how many people don't know what they are doing in the gym and are basically spinning their wheels.

----------


## gthom47

^^^^^^ very good point. i did recently read something by the Wilson brothers (Gabriel and Jacob, both PHDs and great credentials) that said running on an empty stomach isnt always the best either because running first thing in the morning with no food in you will be in a catabolic state and can degrade protein at a faster rate than it synthesizes. so what you should do is eat breakfast and go through ur day then instead of lifting at ur normal time, do some HIIT then low-medium intensity cardio after that.

----------


## M302_Imola

> ^^^^^^ very good point. i did recently read something by the Wilson brothers (Gabriel and Jacob, both PHDs and great credentials) that said running on an empty stomach isnt always the best either because running first thing in the morning with no food in you will be in a catabolic state and can degrade protein at a faster rate than it synthesizes. so what you should do is eat breakfast and go through ur day then instead of lifting at ur normal time, do some HIIT then low-medium intensity cardio after that.


Yeah cardio in the fasted state (1st thing in the morn) can be catabolic but I take caffeine and BCAA's to help offset this. The key is to monitor your heart rate and not let it get above 70% MHR. That being said HIIT cardio does have it's place in the fat burning realm but glycogen should be stored w/ this type of intense cardio or muscle catabolism can take place.

----------


## -KJ-

> personally i dont like doing cardio on a day i lift legs, just too much strain for me. i will run the day after though because it is a great way to help with soreness, atleast for me.


This. ^^^

----------


## BrysZ

I have been doing cardio after my leg routine for a few months now. I find low intensity cardio burns fat and at the same time reduces my leg soreness the next day. Of course my legs are very fatigued before the cardio so I am merely talking a brisk walk on the tread mill or low intensity elliptical machine.

----------


## scotty51312

I like 10 minutes of cardio as a warm up before lifting. It helps get my heartrate up from that point on I keep enough intensity that my heartrate stays around 110-120 for the entire resistance training, then go straight into cardio for 30 minutes. I feel this helps burn deplete glycogen. just my opinion

----------


## M302_Imola

> I like 10 minutes of cardio as a warm up before lifting. It helps get my heartrate up from that point on I keep enough intensity that my heartrate stays around 110-120 for the entire resistance training, then go straight into cardio for 30 minutes. I feel this helps burn deplete glycogen. just my opinion


agree!

----------


## Derwin

Hi aussie,
I will suggest to do cardio before training legs. I always do cardio exercise before workout. 
Some benefits of cardio exercise:
Improves overall appearance,
Increases blood flow to the muscles,
Contributes to good mental state of mind and healthy skin,
Lowers heart resting rate.
Improves body metabolism

----------


## LatissimusaurousRex

I'll hobble onto an elliptical after working my legs. Also, I agree with doing cardio after lifting. A 5-10 min cardio session is a great (arguably essential) part of a warmup routine.

----------


## M302_Imola

> Hi aussie,
> I will suggest to do cardio before training legs. I always do cardio exercise before workout. 
> Some benefits of cardio exercise:
> Improves overall appearance,
> Increases blood flow to the muscles,
> Contributes to good mental state of mind and healthy skin,
> Lowers heart resting rate.
> Improves body metabolism


This is not good advice. Some negatives to doing cardio preworkout:

pretty much useless in burning fat
depleted glycogen levels during your weight training session = low energy workouts
possible catabolism during weight training
and the list goes on...

bottom line, cardio pwo is much more effective if goals are losing body fat and gaining lbm

----------

